# January POTM Nomination thread



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

...post your nominations for the month of January in this thread! You can choose up to three photos that have been posted this month.  Please include the nominated person's screen name and the title of the photo.  The poll will be posted on our around Febuary 1st.


----------



## Islair (Jan 3, 2006)

I never had a chance to make the first nomination, but this one deserves it.

"Where are you"  by Joeri


----------



## Verbal (Jan 8, 2006)

Untitled by Canon Fan


----------



## Verbal (Jan 10, 2006)

Walk Away by Joeri


----------



## Verbal (Jan 11, 2006)

by Peanuts


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 14, 2006)

1. Rusty, by Peach Comma


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't know that he really named it this but... Just a post. JonMikal


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 15, 2006)

thebeginning&#8217;s portrait of Spiralout 







&#8220;Shadows&#8221; by photographiti


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 16, 2006)

By Woodsac "Bad Dream"


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 16, 2006)

Tuna


----------



## puzzle (Jan 16, 2006)

Window Pain, by Chiller:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 16, 2006)

Twisted tree by thebeginning :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 16, 2006)

Airic at Fatima Shrine


----------



## JonK (Jan 16, 2006)

Interior of the cathedral of Castellón. by ozzono


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 23, 2006)

something a little different, but i was blown away & i feel it deserves a nomination... by pursuer...

10:00PM, January 19 -Saturn with Dione,Rhea,Tethys,Enceladus and Titan


----------



## puzzle (Jan 24, 2006)

Right, my 2nd and 3rd nominations (before the end of the month creeps up on me and I forget :blushing: )

'Laura and the birds' by Joeri (I know he has a couple already, but I really love this one):







'Splash' by Joerocket:


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 31, 2006)

another one for joeri, but it has to be done...

In the field


----------



## Corry (Jan 31, 2006)

Last day for nominations!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 31, 2006)

'My Dad' by Airic


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2006)

I second that Airic pic Woody.  You beat me to it.


----------



## errant_star (Feb 1, 2006)

Lighthouse at Presqu'ile Bluffs by Airic


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 1, 2006)

Another from Joeri:


----------

